# Problem With Oblivion Mod



## AJH1 (Dec 29, 2011)

I downloaded the mod Romance Air Necromancy from Planet Elder Scrolls and I installed it using the mod manager tool. In the game I went to the Moss Rock Cavern to get a spell book that is part of the mod. I couldn't activate it. I am guessing there is a problem with the mod. Is there any way for me to fix it?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

not sure about that mod. have you tried asking on the elder scrolls forum?

the only mods i know that works for sure is the chuck norris mod and nude mod


----------



## AJH1 (Dec 29, 2011)

I have asked the creator of the mod for help, but I don't want to wait and I was hoping someone here could point me in the right direction.
I don't know if not being able to activate objects within the game is a common problem in mods, and if it was I thought it might have a simple fix.


----------



## gundamb2 (Jan 16, 2012)

Hey all you need is OBSE v20 and it should be fine.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Yeah try the Script Extender like he said it should work.

OBSE


----------

